# 1yr old v



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

So I just got back from a week of hunt up in wi for grouse with my 1 yr old feamle vizsla it was amazing watching her change from a puppy to a hunting v I will never run another breed after hunting. With her. She has a lot to learn in the next couple years but she can hold a point for a good amount of time


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats! Have you been training her on your own?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Very Cool!! 8)

It's fun, and rewarding, watching them go from being a puppy to a bird dog. 
I'm doing it right now with my two. It's their first time hunting birds.
Keep up the work.


----------

